# Benjamin Moore paint matched name, wrong color?



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

It's not uncommon for paint companies to change, or update colors. It is interesting that there are two Navaho whites, but not real surprising since its always been a popular color. It's probably the same color name from two different color collections that are slightly different to go with different pallets. 

All that aside, even with today's color technology it's not reasonable to expect to get perfect touch ups unless you have the original paint used. There is just too much room for human error in the way paint is tinted, and changes in paint formulation are too common. Two different stores might have slightly different tolerances in their tinting machines, etc.. 

That's not to say people don't occasionally get lucky and pull it off, but it can't reasonably be expected. The paint store should have told you this if they knew that's what you were trying to do. 

Paint the whole wall corner to corner is your best bet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Navajo White is a very popular color. I'd be kind of shocked if BM did anything to make it not idiot proof. But I guess stranger things have happened. 

You got different sheen, but did you get the same line of paint? Possibly they are different paints, using different colorants with different formulas. But the final color should be the same. 

Every time I buy Navajo White, they check to make sure I want THEIR Navajo White. It does vary between manufacturers. But BM really ought to be able to make their own color.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

My thoughts are that if there are TWO Navajo Whites in the BM system and you got the wrong one, then it must be the OTHER Navajo White which solves your problem. It must be the Navajo White you got in FLAT.

For future reference, it's best to have the old color marked down somewhere whether it be in a notebook, computer, or even having the old can in the basement can be a big help. The formula is usually on the can and even if it's not, you can get a color match from the paint that's on the can. Without much help, it's hard for the paintstore to do anything but take a stab in the dark in this case.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

Having worked for a Ben Moore dealer for some time I can tell you that they are the worst for having several what they call "aliases" for their paint colors. There are almost 5 different BM Navajo white color numbers. Some colors actually have up to 4 different name and number combinations on the computer, but they are the exact same color. Some colors have the same name and are different actual colors. My guess in your case would be that the person who tinted it might have used a formula for the next bigger can size then what you bought (1 gallon formula in a quart for example) or they used the wrong tint base (used tint base 2 when they should have used base 1). Check the color formula sticker and see if the can size on it matches the can size you bought, and check the base number on the sticker to the base number on the bottom of the front of the label on your can. If either don't match, that is the problem and it would be the person who tinted it's fault. Neither is very uncommon now that stores have the mentality that any trained monkey can tint paint.


----------



## dishe (Apr 30, 2013)

klaatu said:


> Having worked for a Ben Moore dealer for some time I can tell you that they are the worst for having several what they call "aliases" for their paint colors. There are almost 5 different BM Navajo white color numbers. Some colors actually have up to 4 different name and number combinations on the computer, but they are the exact same color. Some colors have the same name and are different actual colors. My guess in your case would be that the person who tinted it might have used a formula for the next bigger can size then what you bought (1 gallon formula in a quart for example) or they used the wrong tint base (used tint base 2 when they should have used base 1). Check the color formula sticker and see if the can size on it matches the can size you bought, and check the base number on the sticker to the base number on the bottom of the front of the label on your can. If either don't match, that is the problem and it would be the person who tinted it's fault. Neither is very uncommon now that stores have the mentality that any trained monkey can tint paint.


DING DING DING!

I walked back into the store this morning with the paint can and the lid of the other one (wrong finish, right color) for reference. Sure enough, the guy realized he had mixed it for a gallon sized can instead of the quart I was buying!

No problem, he swapped it out and mixed a new batch for me. This is very much the correct color and sheen, and its drying now and looks great!

When I asked why there are different codes for the same color name, he said they are actually the same color- the code after the name is just regarding which of the BM lines or collections it is a part of. But Navajo White is a particular formula that gives a particular color, no matter which collection. This was plain and simple user error by the mixer. 

Meanwhile, Jmayspaint, I know that best practice dictates wall-to-wall painting for something like this. Also, for the record, the people I hired to paint the walls initially didn't leave me with any leftover cans, so I had to start with a new one. Thing is, its a playroom downstairs and the wall has posters and toys all along a ledge that follows the room. There are plenty of nicks and scratches and things from balls and toys hitting the walls, even a few crayon scuffs. I'm not expecting it to be perfect, all I wanted was to touch up parts where the paint is particularly bad, especially since I had to do some minor repairs and spackle on parts of the wall. Eventually I'll do the whole thing over again, but for now we have company sleeping there next week and I want it to look less like a war zone. 
To be perfectly honest, I'm no paint connoisseur, but I feathered the edges of the areas I patched enough that you can only tell if you're looking for it. At least, I can only tell if I'm looking for it. You used to walk into the room and know immediately where the damage was in the room. 

And the paint they gave me yesterday was so jarringly darker (more like a brown) that it looked even worse than before I did anything! Now I'm happy enough to wait until next time we decide to paint the house. 

Anyway, thanks everyone!


----------

